# Worlds Toughest Buck.



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## timberwolf (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow, do you get to count those extra add-on points.


----------



## atvguns (Nov 3, 2010)

timberwolf said:


> Wow, do you get to count those extra add-on points.


 awesome that is a wall hanger for sure never seen one with an extra rack like that


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Nov 3, 2010)

Did he get poked in the eye and walk away with the horn or did it grow out of his eye? Weird for sure either way.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks like he got in a fight and got poked in the eye with the other bucks horn, He probably killed the other buck and his antler eventually came off stuck in his eye.


----------



## redoakneck (Nov 3, 2010)

Thats a real nice buck!

Do they get that big in your area frequently??

How much did he weigh?

Time for summer sausage, chili, and jerky!!!


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 4, 2010)

NICE!!!!


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Nov 8, 2010)

Are those roots from the other buck's horn? That is just knarly looking. Are you going to have his head mounted with the horn stuck in his eye?


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 8, 2010)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Are those roots from the other buck's horn? That is just knarly looking. Are you going to have his head mounted with the horn stuck in his eye?


It's not mine, Someone sent me that in an E-Mail. I thought it was interesting. I wish i got one that big.lol


----------



## olyman (Nov 12, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> It's not mine, Someone sent me that in an E-Mail. I thought it was interesting. I wish i got one that big.lol



guy in that pic--looks about identical to my ex bil--


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 12, 2010)

Suprising it didn't kill him. Nice buck for sure.


----------

